# Apple erwirkt ein Galaxy Tab Verkaufsverbot in Australien



## Someguy123 (13. Oktober 2011)

Nach dem viel diskutierten Patentstreit hierzulande, der schließlich mit der Niederlage des südkoreanischen Elektronikkonzerns endete, hat der kalifornische iPad-Hersteller Apple nun auch in Australien ein Verkaufsverbot gegen das "Galaxy Tab 10.1" durchgeboxt.

Als Grund nannte ein Apple-Anwalt, "Samsung wolle iPad-Kunden zum Wechsel auf Android verführen". iPad2-Verkaufszahlen seien nach Einführung des GT10.1 bereits stark gesunken.

_Quelle: Australien:Apple stoppt Samsung Galaxy Tab 10.1 - Digital - sueddeutsche.de
golem.de - Apple-Anwalt wirft Samsung Kundenverführung vor_


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

Schon gelesen, unglaublich das Ganze....^^


----------



## McClaine (13. Oktober 2011)

is doch nur noch lächerlich. Apple kann man (entschuldigt meine Wortwahl) schlicht und passend als: *Kackverein* betiteln 
Mehr ist dem nicht hinzuzufügen


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

Apples Firmenpolitik als Schulnote: 6- mit Sternchen.

Das sowas durchkommt... OS X ist geil, aber Apple sollte mit so einer Kinderkacke aufhören.


----------



## Westfale_09 (13. Oktober 2011)

Gut das die bald Pleite gehen. (laut Experten) 
Da jetzt auch der Gründer, Denker und Lenker viel zu früh gestorben ist, glaub ich, dass Apple bald den Bach runter geht und das die letzten Seile sind an die sie sich klammern wollen.


----------



## euMelBeumel (13. Oktober 2011)

@TE: Samsung ist übrigens südkoreanisch, nicht japanisch


----------



## EnergyCross (13. Oktober 2011)

Someguy123 schrieb:


> Als Grund nannte ein Apple-Anwalt, "*Samsung wolle iPad-Kunden zum Wechsel auf Android verführen*". iPad2-Verkaufszahlen seien nach Einführung des GT10.1 bereits stark gesunken.


 

natürlich will samsung das, die wollen ihre dinger ja auch loswerden


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

Das muss einfach aufhören... So kann es nicht weitergehen. Ich will mir wenn ich ein Tablet kaufen
möchte selbst aussuchen werlches ich nehme, und nicht zum iPad 2 greifen müssen weil alle anderen ebenbürtigen
Tablets verboten wurden.


----------



## zøtac (13. Oktober 2011)

Apple ist ziemlich Peinlich. 
Aber sowas darf man ja nicht sagen sonst ist man wieder ein sturer Hater der von nichts Ahnung hat


----------



## LP96 (13. Oktober 2011)

Apple sitzt im Land des Kapitalismus und dann versuchen die mit aller Macht Konkurenz zu stoppen? Ist ja unter aller Sau. Ich hoffe jetzt nur das Samsung ein Verkaufsverbot fürs 4S durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Leopardgecko (13. Oktober 2011)

Gerade Apple dürfte sich über "Kundenverführung" nicht beschweren, da ihre Produktvermarktung doch Verführung pur ist und geradezu sektenartige Züge aufweist.
Es ist mir absolut unverständlich, warum immer noch so viele Leute darauf hereinfallen.


----------



## einblumentopf (13. Oktober 2011)

War zu erwarten. Alles andere hätte mich überrascht.


----------



## spionkaese (13. Oktober 2011)

EnergyCross schrieb:


> natürlich will samsung das, die wollen ihre dinger ja auch loswerden


Ich frage mich jedes Mal wieder: Wie lassen sich die Richter von sowas überzeugen? Oder besser: Was muss Apple denen bezahlen?
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Ein Verkaufsverbot, weil eine Firma der anderen doch tatsächlich die Kunden wegschnappt


----------



## Stricherstrich (13. Oktober 2011)

Lächerlich.
"Fairer" Wettbewerb.


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Apples Firmenpolitik als Schulnote: 6- mit Sternchen.
> 
> Das sowas durchkommt... OS X ist geil, aber Apple sollte mit so einer Kinderkacke aufhören.


 Microsoft ist nicht besser.
*spionkaese*
Ich frage mich jedes Mal wieder: Wie lassen sich die Richter von sowas überzeugen? Oder besser: Was muss Apple denen bezahlen?
Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Ein Verkaufsverbot, weil eine Firma der anderen doch tatsächlich die Kunden wegschnappt 
Das ist wirklich Käse von dir was du da geschrieben hast


----------



## cl55amg (13. Oktober 2011)

Leute bleibt mal locker, Samsung muss nur das Design des Galaxy Tabs bzw. Galaxy S2 leicht abändern, dann ist das Problem beseitigt.
Die Klagen von Apple sind nachvollziehbar. Wenn euch die Rechtssprechung von mittlerweile mehreren Ländern nicht überzeugt, dann solltet ihr euch überlegen was ihr an dem Fall eventuell nicht versteht...

In Asien nimmt es mit dem Kopieren nicht ganz so ernst, was nicht nur für China gilt sondern auch für Südkorea gilt. Samsung hat jetzt etwas über die westlichen Marktrestriktionen gelernt und wird es in Zukunft besser machen.


----------



## Charlie Harper (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn Apple die Konkurenz dermaßen zu unterdrücken versucht, wird eben gar kein Tablet gekauft. Wenn Ich nicht frei entscheiden kann, welches Tablet für mich das Richtige ist, lasse Ich es eben. Vielleicht hätte Ich mir ja ein iPad gekauft, aber diese lächerlichen Klagen von Apple möchte Ich lieber nicht unterstützen. 
Mal ganz abgeehen von den technischen Eigenschaften der Geräte: Was sollen die Leute denken, wenn Apple dermaßen gegen die Galaxy Tabs vorgeht? Wenn die Leute das in den Zeitungen lesen, denken die doch: "Apple muss wirklich angst vor diesen Galaxy Tabs haben, sonst würden die nicht dauernd gegen Samsung klagen. Wenn Apple kein Vertrauen in ihre Produkte hat, wieso soll Ich dann Vertrauen in deren Produkte haben?"

Apple schadet sich mit den Klagen mehr als dass es ihnen nützt. Durch die ganzen Berichte macht man indirekt Werbung für die Galaxy Tabs.


----------



## McClaine (13. Oktober 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Leute bleibt mal locker, Samsung muss nur das Design des Galaxy Tabs bzw. Galaxy S2 leicht abändern, dann ist das Problem beseitigt.
> Die Klagen von Apple sind nachvollziehbar. Wenn euch die Rechtssprechung von mittlerweile mehreren Ländern nicht überzeugt, dann solltet ihr euch überlegen was ihr an dem Fall eventuell nicht versteht...
> 
> In Asien nimmt es mit dem Kopieren nicht ganz so ernst, was nicht nur für China gilt sondern auch für Nordkorea. Samsung hat jetzt etwas über die westlichen Marktrestriktionen gelernt und wird es in Zukunft besser machen.



Alles klar...
Nichts ist nachvollziehbar, sogar die "angeblichen" Patente, die mehr als lächerlich und allgemein gehalten sind, sind afaik nichtig. Da könnte ein Automobilhersteller gleich ein patent auf 4 Reifen und ein Fahrgestell machen, das wäre genauso lächerlich.
Kopien aus Asien sind klar vorhanden, aber bestimmt nicht von Samsung. Die haben eigene Technik sowie einen eigenen Stil, das Pad hat sicherlich "ähnlichkeit", das haben aber alle Pads.
Und wie man der News und anderen entnehmen kann, sind nicht nur Apples Patente und Firmenpolitik lächerlich, sondern auch deren Aussagen vor Gericht (mit denen Sie sogar unverständlicherweise, teilweise Recht bekommen), hier steckt mehr dahinter als wir Laien verstehen können, klar ist jedoch dass da etwas ganz klar faul ist... 

Fakt ist, das ein sehr gutes Tablet vom Markt genommen wird und das aus meiner Sicht lächerlichen Gründen, was soll man dazu denn noch schreiben, normal ist das jedenfalls nicht


----------



## blackout24 (13. Oktober 2011)

Sollen sie nochmal bisschen Kasse machen, bevor sie in der Bedeutungslosigkeit versinken mit ihrem
neuen Guru der ungefähr die Ausstrahlung einer Fahrradglühbirne hat.  Wie Apple ohne Jobs läuft
hat die Geschichte ja schonmal gezeigt.


----------



## spionkaese (13. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:
			
		

> Microsoft ist nicht besser.
> spionkaese
> Ich frage mich jedes Mal wieder: Wie lassen sich die Richter von sowas überzeugen? Oder besser: Was muss Apple denen bezahlen?
> Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären. Ein Verkaufsverbot, weil eine Firma der anderen doch tatsächlich die Kunden wegschnappt
> Das ist wirklich Käse von dir was du da geschrieben hast


Weil,....?


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

Sorry, aber wer solche Patente für legitim hält sollte vllt. nochmal ein wenig darüber nachdenken 

Ich glaube ganz einfach dass die meisten Richter genau die Meinung der meisten Leute haben:
Apple hat eh alles erfunden, HTC und co. sind nur billige iPhone Kopien
und 350 Euro für ein iPhone 3Gs sind ein guter Preis  (Ich sehs oft genug dass sich Leute die
ich kenne über "günstige" iPhones austauschen)


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Weil,....?


 Du unterstellst Apple indirekt der Korruption von den Richtern ganz zu schweigen,deswegen.


----------



## Infin1ty (13. Oktober 2011)

Na und... ? Ist doch seine Meinung.

(Ach ja: Lies deinen Satz noch mal durch, der ist etwas komisch)


----------



## cl55amg (13. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Alles klar...
> Nichts ist nachvollziehbar, sogar die "angeblichen" Patente, die mehr als lächerlich und allgemein gehalten sind, sind afaik nichtig. Da könnte ein Automobilhersteller gleich ein patent auf 4 Reifen und ein Fahrgestell machen, das wäre genauso lächerlich.
> Kopien aus Asien sind klar vorhanden, aber bestimmt nicht von Samsung. Die haben eigene Technik sowie einen eigenen Stil, das Pad hat sicherlich "ähnlichkeit", das haben aber alle Pads.
> Und wie man der News und anderen entnehmen kann, sind nicht nur Apples Patente und Firmenpolitik lächerlich, sondern auch deren Aussagen vor Gericht (mit denen Sie sogar unverständlicherweise, teilweise Recht bekommen), hier steckt mehr dahinter als wir Laien verstehen können, klar ist jedoch dass da etwas ganz klar faul ist...
> ...


 
Jeder hat ein recht auf seine Meinung. Genauso wie Apple meint, dass Samsung gegen ihr Patent verstößt. Nun kommen (Patent-) Anwälte, Gutachten von verschiedenen Institutionen und Richter ins Spiel, die darüber entscheiden in weit die Klage gerechtfertigt ist. Es haben jetzt Gerichte in mehreren Ländern zugunsten von Apple entschieden. Du kannst nicht nachvollziehen warum die Gerichte so entscheiden bzw. du lehnst die entscheidung ab.
Das ist dein gutes Recht! Du kannst zu allem möglichen eine Meinung haben, dies ist nicht schwer.

Schwerer ist es komplexe rechtliche Fragen zu verstehen und entsprechende Entscheidungen dahinter nachzuvollziehen. Noch schwerer ist es, daran etwas zu ändern, wenn man dieses System schlecht findet.
Genau hier ist der unterschied zwischen zufälligen Personen aus einem Hardware Forum, und den Managern der Unternehmen, den Richtern, Gutachtern und Anwälten die sich mit diesem Problem beschäftigen. Die Meinung einer dieser Gurppe kann Produkte vom Markt fegen, die Meinung der anderen Gruppe bewirkt einfach garnichts...

Du kannst dich ja gerne aktiv ins Geschehen werfen und versuchen diese Ungerechtigkeit aus der Welt zu schaffen, z.B mit einem Jura Studium. Alles sind nur bits / bytes in der PCGH vBulleting Datenbank


----------



## Dynamitarde (13. Oktober 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Na und... ? Ist doch seine Meinung.
> 
> (Ach ja: Lies deinen Satz noch mal durch, der ist etwas komisch)


----------



## DaStash (13. Oktober 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder hat ein recht auf seine Meinung. Genauso wie Apple meint, dass Samsung gegen ihr Patent verstößt. Nun kommen (Patent-) Anwälte, Gutachten von verschiedenen Institutionen und Richter ins Spiel, die darüber entscheiden in weit die Klage gerechtfertigt ist. Es haben jetzt Gerichte in mehreren Ländern zugunsten von Apple entschieden. Du kannst nicht nachvollziehen warum die Gerichte so entscheiden bzw. du lehnst die entscheidung ab.
> Das ist dein gutes Recht! Du kannst zu allem möglichen eine Meinung haben, dies ist nicht schwer.
> 
> Schwerer ist es komplexe rechtliche Fragen zu verstehen und entsprechende Entscheidungen dahinter nachzuvollziehen. Noch schwerer ist es, daran etwas zu ändern, wenn man dieses System schlecht findet.
> ...



Ein Geschmacksmuster wird mehr oder weniger ungeprüft erteilt. Wäre das nicht der Fall, würde Apple heute damit nicht durchkommen. Und zu kritisieren das man anhand jenes Zustandes Selbstverständlickeiten patentieren lassen kann wird ja wohl noch erlaubt sein. Darüber hinaus ist Apple nicht daran interessiert irgend eine Lösung zu finden, sondern sie wollen Samsung vom Markt verdrängen und das ist so einfach nicht hinnehmbar. 

Wäre ihnen wirklich das Design so wichtig, dann hätten sie schon gegen das erste galaxy tab klagen müssen. Haben sie aber nicht und warum? Weil es nicht konkurrenzfähig war und keine Gefahr bestand Marktanteile abgeben zu müssen. Das zeigt auf welche Intension Apple hat und das kritisch zu hinterfragen sollte eigentlich jedem mit ein wenig thematischen Hintergrund möglich sein....

MfG


----------



## Russel Grow (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich meine, ich bin selber im Besitz eines Apple-Produktes (iPhone4), aber was die da abziehn, ist echt absolut und total BEHINDERT! Und noch behinderter ist die Tatsache das es Idioten gibt die sowas durchgehen lassen!


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Ich meine, ich bin selber im Besitz eines Apple-Produktes (iPhone4), aber was die da abziehn, ist echt absolut und total BEHINDERT! Und noch behinderter ist die Tatsache das es Idioten gibt die sowas durchgehen lassen!


Wieso hast du denn ein Apple Produkt gekauft


----------



## mickythebeagle (14. Oktober 2011)

Hoffentlich folgt diese Firma bald Ihrem Gründer


----------



## Iceananas (14. Oktober 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> In Asien nimmt es mit dem Kopieren nicht ganz so ernst, was nicht nur für China gilt sondern auch für Nordkorea gilt. Samsung hat jetzt etwas über die westlichen Marktrestriktionen gelernt und wird es in Zukunft besser machen.


 
Weil Samsung auch aus Nordkorea kommt?


----------



## cl55amg (14. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre ihnen wirklich das Design so wichtig, dann hätten sie schon gegen das erste galaxy tab klagen müssen. Haben sie aber nicht und warum? Weil es nicht konkurrenzfähig war und keine Gefahr bestand Marktanteile abgeben zu müssen. Das zeigt auf welche Intension Apple hat und das kritisch zu hinterfragen sollte eigentlich jedem mit ein wenig thematischen Hintergrund möglich sein....
> MfG


 
Natürlich machen sie es erst, wenn ihren Umsatz bzw. ihre Marktanteile gefährden könnte. Wir sprechen hier immerhin über ein Unternehmen. Solche Maßnahmen kosten Geld und beanspruchen Aufwand.
Einer Konkurenz die man nicht ernst nimmt, wirft man kein Geld hinterher. Das ist doch hier fast jedem klar, schön das es dir auch aufgefallen ist. (Willkommen auf dem Markt)


----------



## Russel Grow (14. Oktober 2011)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Wieso hast du denn ein Apple Produkt gekauft


 Weil mir das iPhone 4 einfach gefallen hat.
Ich kaufe nicht nach Marke, sondern Das was mir gefällt. Würde auf dem Ding Sony stehen hätte ich es dennoch gekauft. 
Und warum muss ich mich hier eigentlich rechtfertigen, was, wo und warum ich was mache? Habt ihr'se netmer alle?


----------



## KrHome (14. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Alles klar...
> Nichts ist nachvollziehbar, sogar die "angeblichen" Patente, die mehr als lächerlich und allgemein gehalten sind, sind afaik nichtig. Da könnte ein Automobilhersteller gleich ein patent auf 4 Reifen und ein Fahrgestell machen, das wäre genauso lächerlich.


Ein Skandal, weltweit trifft Samsung auf Richter, die geltendes Recht falsch auslegen.  Ich schlage vor, du beginnst sofort ein Jura Studium, schließt es mit Prädikat ab und zeigst denen wie man's richtig macht!



> Kopien aus Asien sind klar vorhanden, aber bestimmt nicht von Samsung. Die haben eigene Technik sowie einen eigenen Stil, das Pad hat sicherlich "ähnlichkeit", das haben aber alle Pads.


Das Galaxy Tab  ist nicht ähnlich, sondern bis auf das Bildformat absolut identisch.



> Und wie man der News und anderen entnehmen kann, sind nicht nur Apples Patente und Firmenpolitik lächerlich, sondern auch deren Aussagen vor Gericht (mit denen Sie sogar unverständlicherweise, teilweise Recht bekommen), hier steckt mehr dahinter als wir Laien verstehen können, klar ist jedoch dass da etwas ganz klar faul ist...


Man sollte begründen können, warum einstweiliger Rechtsschutz nötig ist und nicht mehr bis zum Ende des Gerichtsverfahren gewartet werden kann. Dass Samsungs Plagiat in nächster Zeit empfindlich Marktanteile verschieben wird, ist eine absolut nachvollziehbare Begründung.



> Fakt ist, das ein sehr gutes Tablet vom Markt genommen wird und das aus meiner Sicht lächerlichen Gründen, was soll man dazu denn noch schreiben, normal ist das jedenfalls nicht


Diese deiner Meinung nach lächerlichen Begründungen sind geltendes Recht. Beschwer dich bei der entsprechenden Regierung und nicht bei Richtern die dieses anwenden (müssen).


----------



## McClaine (14. Oktober 2011)

Was genau dabei alles beachtet wurde weiß niemand. Ich bin weder Richter noch Anwalt, aber von meinem Standpunkt her, sind Apples
"patente" zu allgemein gehalten und daher nichtig, deswegen frage ich mich auch überhaupt warum die mit sowas durchkommen...
Was solls, werd mir wohl bald ein tab ausm Ausland besorgen


----------



## PixelSign (14. Oktober 2011)

das sich firmen gegenseitig verklagen ist ja nichts neues. das apple gut darin ist, beweisen ja die ganzen verkaufstops. allerdings wundert mich der anklagegrund. man sollte auch nicht vergessen das apple das thema tablet pc erst richtig berühmt gemacht hat und siehe da, da ziehen plötzlich andere unternehmen nach und haben wie aus dem nichts die gleiche idee. wer weiß was es da für patentrechte gibt. also nochmal zum festhalten: hätte APPLE das ipad nicht veröffentlicht, hättet ihr jetzt garnichts zum rumheulen, weil es dann wohl kaum andere tablets geben würde 



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Gut das die bald Pleite gehen. (laut Experten)
> Da jetzt auch der Gründer, Denker und Lenker viel zu früh gestorben ist, glaub ich, dass Apple bald den Bach runter geht und das die letzten Seile sind an die sie sich klammern wollen.


 
 das glaubst du doch selbst nicht.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Tja, der Markt ist hart. 

Apple will sich nur mit allen Mitteln der Trittbrettfahrer entledigen und das kann ich schon verstehen. Bei Samsung würde ja auch keiner eine Träne vergiessen, wenn Apple vom Markt verschwindet. 

Wenn jetzt China bei euch Autos auf den Markt bringt, die fast genau so aussehen wie Mercedes, oder Audi, aber nur die Hälfte kosten, dann würden sich auch alle aufregen, aber das dürfen sie halt nicht. 
Es ist schon traurig, wie schnell manche manchen ihre Rechte absprechen wollen, nur weil sie ihnen nicht sympathisch sind.


----------



## einblumentopf (14. Oktober 2011)

An the Show goes on and on and on ... 

http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial...elease-date-and-price-for-smart-touch-remote/


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> An the Show goes on and on and on ...
> 
> http://pinoytutorial.com/techtorial...elease-date-and-price-for-smart-touch-remote/


Ich will hier extra fest halten, dass das Teil nicht wie das iPhone 4 aussieht. Überhaupt nicht. Die Ecken sind ganz anders...

Fällt denen überhaupt nichts selber ein?
Design von Apple, OS von Google,...

Ich dachte mir beim S2 schon mal, was das für ein komisches iPhone ist, als ich mal nur schnell hingesehen hatte, aber das...


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich will hier extra fest halten, dass das Teil nicht wie das iPhone 4 aussieht. Überhaupt nicht. Die Ecken sind ganz anders...
> 
> Fällt denen überhaupt nichts selber ein?
> Design von Apple, OS von Google,...
> ...


Na und, dann ist es halt die unergonomischte Fernbedienung aller Zeiten


----------



## Duebelmaster (14. Oktober 2011)

Seid doch mal nicht so auf die ganzen Marken eingeschossen. Kauft das was euch gefällt und freut euch darüber, dass es Konkurrenzprodukte gibt, die den Preis für das gewünschte Produkt ein wenig drücken.


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2011)

Zum Thema Richterspruch usw. kann ich eine kleine Anekdote aus meiner Patentrecht Vorlesung erzählen, da haben wir uns mit sehr vielen Fallbeispielen beschäftigt.

Jedenfalls gab es mal eine Klage eines Spielzeugherstellers, gegen einen Konkurrenten diese wurde abgewiesen da es keinerlei Ähnlichkeit geben solle zwischen Kopie und Original. Okay jetzt kommt der Hammer, der Richter hat aber selbst dabei das Original mit der Kopie verwechselt

Deshalb würde ich da nicht viel drauf geben, was da manchmal für Böcke geschossen werden  außerdem kann man Gebrauchs/Geschmackmuster löschen lassen usw. , das Problem an solchen klagen ist, das diese sehr lange hinausgezögert werden können und sehr teuer sind.


hier mal eine Kostenliste:

http://www.copat.de/mn_recht_kosten.htm

Gebrauchsmuster: http://www.copat.de/mn_pat_gebr.htm

Geschmacksmuster: http://www.copat.de/mn_pat_gesch.htm


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

Lest das mal ein.
Gießener Anzeiger - Markenstreit zwischen Dorlarer Kosmetikmanufaktur Spieker und Weltkonzern Estée...

Das nen ich mal krank.
Hier erlebt man die Demontage der Marktwirtschaft live. Der soziale Teil war jeher eher ein Papiertiger.

Erkennt jemand die Zusammenhänge?


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

Smartphone Riots voraus? Samsung crasht australische iPhone-4S-Party - Engadget German

so eine geile Aktion von Samsung


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Lest das mal ein.
> Gießener Anzeiger - Markenstreit zwischen Dorlarer Kosmetikmanufaktur Spieker und Weltkonzern Estée...
> 
> Das nen ich mal krank.
> ...


Selber schuld, wenn sie den Markenschutz nicht verlängern, ausserdem ist der Artikel sehr parteiisch geschrieben. Die Rechte lagen halt nur für Deutschland vor und wenn ein anderes Produkt weltweit vertrieben wird, kann es da zu einer Verwechslung kommen. 


pibels94 schrieb:


> Smartphone Riots voraus? Samsung crasht australische iPhone-4S-Party - Engadget German
> 
> so eine geile Aktion von Samsung


Na endlich werden die Handys zum wahren Wert verkauft. 

Lächerlich, diese Aktion.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Na endlich werden die Handys zum wahren Wert verkauft.
> 
> Lächerlich, diese Aktion.



ich find die Aktion ganz und gar nicht lächerlich, lächerlich ist was Apple abzieht


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Wenn du ein Produkt auf den Markt bringst und jemand anderes damit Kohle machen will, dann gehst du auch rechtlich dagegen vor. 

Das mit dem "Samsung-Store" ist einfach nur kindisch.


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

La Mer und Lameer. Da besteht arge Verwechselungsgefahr. 
Hautcreme mit Badekonzentrat verwechseln, kann schon mal vorkommen.

Aber das sofort mit dem Klageknüppel ausgeholt wurde?
Fühlen die sich etwa auch bedroht?


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

nur weil es die selbe Kategorie ist (Tablet PCs).

Ich hätte lieber ein Galaxy Tab als ein iPad, Apple denkt ja gerade das die Leute mit ihren "Fake" iPads angeben wollen, und deshalb bei Samsung kaufen.

Aber mir wäre es peinlich ein iPad zu nutzen/öffentlich zur Schau zu stellen. 
Apple macht sich durch die Aktion einfach lächerlich, und Samsung kontert auf witzige Weise


----------



## poiu (14. Oktober 2011)

Ist eine Werbeaktion wie jede andere, wobei ich bezweifle das die damit nur einen Apple jünger anlocken  

Die beste Werbeaktion hat aber Apple selbst für Samsung Geräte gemacht, sogar die mainsteam medien berichten über denn streit und das wird einige Käufer anlocken.

Abwarten und  trinken


----------



## PixelSign (14. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> Smartphone Riots voraus? Samsung crasht australische iPhone-4S-Party - Engadget German
> 
> so eine geile Aktion von Samsung


 
es gibt hersteller die ihren vertriebspartnern rabatte untersagen damit der firmenruf auf einem hohen niveau bleibt. bei samsung scheint das wohl nicht immer der fall zu sein, erst recht nicht wenn man das so in die öffentlichkeit zieht. 

schweift zwar gerade vom thema ab aber wenn ich die kommentare zu diesem link lese, gibt es schon viel zu lachen. besonders wenn die so "überlegene" hardware des galaxy s2 angesprochen wird. hier mal ein paar benchmarks...
momentan benutze ich auch ein gerät von samung (galaxy s) mit dem ich aber sehr unzufrieden bin (trotz root etc.) und es durch das neue iphone4 s ersetzen werde. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das apple eben doch das bessere gesamtpaket schnürt. daher unterstütze ich es auch das sie versuchen kopien ihrer erfolgreichen produkte zu untersagen. was nun im detail eine kopie ist sei erstmal dahingestellt. fakt ist, dass apple die großen trends vorgibt und andere hersteller nur nachziehen können.


----------



## Iceananas (14. Oktober 2011)

Duebelmaster schrieb:


> Seid doch mal nicht so auf die ganzen Marken eingeschossen. Kauft das was euch gefällt und freut euch darüber, dass es Konkurrenzprodukte gibt, die den Preis für das gewünschte Produkt ein wenig drücken.


 
Ich glaube darum gehts hier gerade.. dass Apple die Konkurrenz verbieten will


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Hätte Samsung das Design geändert, gäbe es den ganzen Ärger nicht.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

das Design entspricht aber nicht dem des iPads ^^ oder des iPhones ^^ 

jeder weiß doch das das iPhone eine spitzen Verarbeitung hat, und das Samsung Plastik Handys baut


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> Natürlich machen sie es erst, wenn ihren Umsatz bzw. ihre Marktanteile gefährden könnte. Wir sprechen hier immerhin über ein Unternehmen. Solche Maßnahmen kosten Geld und beanspruchen Aufwand.
> Einer Konkurenz die man nicht ernst nimmt, wirft man kein Geld hinterher. Das ist doch hier fast jedem klar, schön das es dir auch aufgefallen ist. (Willkommen auf dem Markt)


Das stimmt Nicht. Patente muss man auch bei Trivialvertsößen verteidigen, ansonsten besteht die Möglichkeit das dem Patentinhaber das Patent aberkannt wird.


Nailgun schrieb:


> Tja, der Markt ist hart.
> 
> Apple will sich nur mit allen Mitteln der Trittbrettfahrer entledigen und das kann ich schon verstehen. Bei Samsung würde ja auch keiner eine Träne vergiessen, wenn Apple vom Markt verschwindet.
> 
> ...


Du bringst das immer wieder durcheinander. Du sprichst die ganze Zeit von direkten Kopien. Dies ist aber in dem Fall nicht so sondern hier wird nicht gegen ein "Plagiat"(also eine 1zu1 Kopie) geklagt sondern gegen die vermeidliche unerlaubte Nutzung eines Geschmacksmusters welches ungeprüft übernommen wurde. Das die dort beschriebenen Punkte sehr allgemeingehalten sind brauchen wir ja hier nicht mehr aufführen. Das läßt sich also in keinster Weise mit deinem Autobeispiel vergleichen.


einblumentopf schrieb:


> An the Show goes on and on and on ...
> 
> Samsung RMC30D TV-Remote: Specs, Release Date and Price for Smart Touch Remote | Pinoytutorial Techtorial


Genau das ist euer Problem. Ihr schaut euch irgendwelche einseitigen Pictures im I-Net an und meint dann euch eine Meinung bilden zu können ohne jemals auch nur das entsprechende Gerät in der Hand gehabt zu haben...^^
So viel dazu, siehe Bild 3.^^
Samsung RMC30D Touch Control TV: TV remote with 3-inch touch screen that looks like the iPhone | ITech and Gadget Diary


pibels94 schrieb:


> Smartphone Riots voraus? Samsung crasht australische iPhone-4S-Party - Engadget German
> 
> so eine geile Aktion von Samsung


 Sehr kreativ. Da wird auch die Marketingapteilung von Apple ein wenig anerkennend reagieren müssen, könnte man doch aus fachlicher Sicht nicht besser darauf reagieren. 


Nailgun schrieb:


> Na endlich werden die Handys zum wahren Wert verkauft.
> 
> Lächerlich, diese Aktion.


Nailgun. Wir hatten mal eine Debatte wo es Sachlichkeit gin. Irgendwie vermisse ich die neuerdings bei dir. 



pibels94 schrieb:


> nur weil es die selbe Kategorie ist (Tablet PCs).
> 
> Ich hätte lieber ein Galaxy Tab als ein iPad, Apple denkt ja gerade das die Leute mit ihren "Fake" iPads angeben wollen, und deshalb bei Samsung kaufen.
> 
> ...


In der Tat, dass machen die. Das macht bei mir in meiner Familie sogar schon die Runde obwohl viele noch alte Nokias besitzen und davon eigentlich gar nicht betroffen sind. 



PixelSign schrieb:


> es gibt hersteller die ihren vertriebspartnern rabatte untersagen damit der firmenruf auf einem hohen niveau bleibt. bei samsung scheint das wohl nicht immer der fall zu sein, erst recht nicht wenn man das so in die öffentlichkeit zieht.


Du kannst ja mal Apple Marketingkosten gegenrechnen. Kommt dann rechnerisch bestimmt auf das gleiche hinaus. 
Solche Guerillakampagnen finde ich klasse und Apple sollte das doch bekannt vorkommen, setzen sie doch all zu oft auf guerillamarketing. 


> schweift zwar gerade vom thema ab aber wenn ich die kommentare zu diesem link lese, gibt es schon viel zu lachen. besonders wenn die so "überlegene" hardware des galaxy s2 angesprochen wird. hier mal ein paar benchmarks...
> momentan benutze ich auch ein gerät von samung (galaxy s) mit dem ich aber sehr unzufrieden bin (trotz root etc.) und es durch das neue iphone4 s ersetzen werde. ich habe die erfahrung gemacht das apple eben doch das bessere gesamtpaket schnürt. daher unterstütze ich es auch das sie versuchen kopien ihrer erfolgreichen produkte zu untersagen. was nun im detail eine kopie ist sei erstmal dahingestellt. fakt ist, dass apple die großen trends vorgibt und andere hersteller nur nachziehen können.


Ja, dass Gesamtpaket ist so toll. Ungefähr genauso wie die Einspielung von iOS5. Kannst ja mal googlen, wieviel Porblemthreads es dazu schon gibt. Und wechselst du dann auch wieder??

MfG


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

teilweise ist die Installation von iOS5 sogar an Stellen abgebrochen, wo dann gar nichts mehr ging, iPhone muss dann eingeschickt werden


----------



## spionkaese (14. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> teilweise ist die Installation von iOS5 sogar an Stellen abgebrochen, wo dann gar nichts mehr ging, iPhone muss dann eingeschickt werden


Ja, das ist das tolle unkomplizierte iOS


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> teilweise ist die Installation von iOS5 sogar an Stellen abgebrochen, wo dann gar nichts mehr ging, iPhone muss dann eingeschickt werden


Aber nur weil die Server überlastet waren. 

@DaStash
Sachlichkeit gibt's eher selten, da manche nicht verstehen, worum es geht. 
Dass es keine Plagiate sind, ist mir auch klar, aber die Teile von Samsung wurden so designt, dass man sie als Laie leicht mit den Apple Produkten verwechseln kann, wenn sie im Elektronikmarkt nebeneinander ausgestellt sind. 

Ist halt eine Taktik die gerne angewandt wird, da man so mit einem niedrigeren Preis Kunden abgreifen kann.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

cl55amg schrieb:


> @DaStash
> Sachlichkeit gibt's eher selten, da manche nicht verstehen, worum es geht.
> Dass es keine Plagiate sind, ist mir auch klar, aber die Teile von Samsung wurden so designt, dass man sie als Laie leicht mit den Apple Produkten verwechseln kann, wenn sie im Elektronikmarkt nebeneinander ausgestellt sind.
> 
> Ist halt eine Taktik die gerne angewandt wird, da man so mit einem niedrigeren Preis Kunden abgreifen kann.


Sorry aber das kann man nur behaupten wenn man das G-Tab noch nicht in der Hand hatte und sich auf die dubiosen Apple Gerichtsbilder bezieht...^^

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab mir die Gerichtsbilder noch nicht angesehen und ich beziehe mich unter anderem auch aufs S2, dass dem 4er ähnlich sieht und komischerweise auch in weiss erhältlich ist.

Samsung hatte früher auch schon ein Handy im Angebot, dass dem iPhone 3G zum verwechseln ähnlich sah, also ist das bei denen nichts neues.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

das SGS 2 sieht dem iPhone 4 ähnlich?  das SGS 2 ist 10 mal so groß 

und weisse Handys gibt es seit Ewigkeiten, musst du jetzt schon die Farbe als Argument nutzen weil der Rest Schwachsinn ist?


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Gerichtsbilder noch nicht angesehen und ich beziehe mich unter anderem auch aufs S2, dass dem 4er ähnlich sieht und komischerweise auch in weiss erhältlich ist.


Oh man, Nailgung, dass ist nicht dein Ernst...

Und seit wann ist jetzt die Grundfarbe Weiß ein Apple-Design Element welches es zu schützen gilt?
Ach egal, eigentlich will ich Antwort gar nicht hören. 

MfG


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Gerichtsbilder noch nicht angesehen und ich beziehe mich unter anderem auch aufs S2, dass dem 4er ähnlich sieht und komischerweise auch in weiss erhältlich ist.



ZOMG Ein weisses HANDY! Die Revolution!


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab, als ich das S2 in der Werbung sah, kurz gedacht, was das denn für ein komisches iPhone sein soll und ich weiss, wie ein iPhone aussieht.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

ja das ist doch dann dein Problem?   sorry das Samsung keine 3eckigen Handys herstellt, damit man sie auf keinen Fall mit dem iPhone, was der Nabel der Welt ist, verwechseln kann


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Und wieso kann man ein HTC schon von weitem erkennen?
Richtig, weil sie ein eigenes Design haben und Sony hat das bei deren Tablet ja auch hin bekommen.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Und wieso kann man ein HTC schon von weitem erkennen?
> Richtig, weil sie ein eigenes Design haben und Sony hat das bei deren Tablet ja auch hin bekommen.


Was Quatsch ist. Sieht man sich die Anklagepunkte von Apple an so muss man feststellen:
- auch runde Ecken
- auch mittiger Bildschirm(siehe HTC flyer)
- Farbige Icons beim Einschalten

Trifft also exakt auf das Gleiche zu und nur darum ging es in der Anklage...^^

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das HTC Flyer hat wieder ein eigenes Design, anscheinend legen die von HTC wohl wert drauf und womit, ausser dem Geschmacksmuster, sollte Apple denn sonst klagen?
Ok, mit der Touchsteuerung haben sie auch ne Klage eingereicht, aber wie weit das die Tablets betrifft, weiss ich grad nicht.


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

So wie auf 90% aller Smartphones (OK, vielleicht eher 50%, ich habe nie alle gesehen).
Vielleicht sollte Samsung sein Gerät noch größer machen?
Ergonomisch kann man an diesen Geräten nichts mehr machen.

Die Grundform haben alle. Einzige Ausnahme M$ oPhone Microsoft oPhone - YouTube

Vielleicht sollte Samsung auch wieder einen Antennenhügel anbauen.
Auf den ersten Blick sehen doch alle Smartphones und Tablets gleich aus.
Einzige Unterschiede finde ich noch in der Größe und der Hardware, meist nicht mal mehr dort.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

Research schrieb:


> So wie auf 90% aller Smartphones (OK, vielleicht eher 50%, ich habe nie alle gesehen).
> Vielleicht sollte Samsung sein Gerät noch größer machen?
> Ergonomisch kann man an diesen Geräten nichts mehr machen.
> 
> ...


Wahrscheinlich braucht man eine Art rosarote Applebrille, damit alles Apple like aussieht. Dann kann ich die angebrachten Punkte sogar verstehen. 

MfG


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Schau mal bei den anderen Herstellern. 
Ein HTC erkennt man sehr gut, egal ob bei Tablet oder Handys, also geht es ja. 
Sonys Tablet sieht anders aus und auch deren Handys.

Aber nein, ihr habt ja recht. Die Produkte von Samsung sehen denen von Apple überhaupt nicht ähnlich. Zumindest solange man nicht hinsieht.


----------



## PixelSign (14. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ja, dass Gesamtpaket ist so toll. Ungefähr genauso wie die Einspielung von iOS5. Kannst ja mal googlen, wieviel Porblemthreads es dazu schon gibt. Und wechselst du dann auch wieder??



ich kann bloß nach meiner persönlichen erfahrung gehen. ich hab schon so viele produkte von apple verwendet und bis heute hatte ich noch keine probleme, weder mit der software noch der hardware. anders bei samsung (zumindestens was smartphones angeht). schonmal probiert ein galaxy s mit kies (1) zu verbinden  ? das sah eine ganze weile ziemlich schlecht aus das smartphone mit dem pc zu syncen bzw. das es überhaupt erkannt wird. im grunde genommen musste ich das ding durch rooten und diverser mods selbst erst richtig lauffähig machen (war bisschen blöd wenn man einen anruf nicht annehmen konnte weil die telefon-app wieder mal abgestürzt ist). und selbst jetzt bin ich noch unzufrieden mit der performance vieler programme. daher die logische entscheidung -> zurück zum apfel


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2011)

Wieso hat denn Apple nicht frueher reagiert.
Das Samsung das Galaxy Tab bringt, wissen die doch schon laenger, und wie es aussieht auch.
Muessen denn erst Ressourcen und Energie verbraten werden um es dann in letzter Sekunde vor dem Verkauf zu stoppen?
Was passiert mit all den Dingern die Samsung nicht loswird?
Elektroschrott?

Oder habe ich da den ganzen Ablauf nicht verstanden?


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso hat denn Apple nicht frueher reagiert.
> Das Samsung das Galaxy Tab bringt, wissen die doch schon laenger, und wie es aussieht auch.
> Muessen denn erst Ressourcen und Energie verbraten werden um es dann in letzter Sekunde vor dem Verkauf zu stoppen?


Genau das ist der Punkt. Daran erkennt man das es Apple nicht um das Design geht sondern um den Wettbewerb. Wäre das Design der primäre Grund hätte man schon gegen das G-Tab 1 vorgehen müssen, schliesslich ist es die Designgrundlage für das G-Tab 2. 

Aber eigentlich muss man das ja nicht nochmal erklären, dass hat ja Apple bereits selber eingestanden, siehe Aussage vor dem Australischen Gericht:
"Möglicherweise will Apple den Mitstreiter endgültig aus dem Wettbewerb drängen – *auf die Frage der australischen Richterin, warum man ausgerechnet Samsung verklage, antwortete der Apple-Anwalt, dass das Galaxy 10.1 der Hauptgegner für das iPad 2 sei.* "

MfG


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

Das ist der Knackpunkt:

Wie Schade ich der Konkurrenz am Meisten?

Ich lasse sie ein Produkt vorführen, entwickeln, testen, produzieren, ausliefern und verkaufen.

Erste Tests bestätigen ein Top Produkt.

Verkaufszeit mehrere Wochen.

Dann wenn die Produktion voll läuft, die Publicity super ist und die Lager voll sind stoppe ich den Verkauf durch eine Klage.

Nicht früher , wenn erste Muster erscheinen oder das Design bekannt wird. Da sind ja noch nicht Unsummen in das Produkt gewandert.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

Research schrieb:


> Das ist der Knackpunkt:
> 
> Wie Schade ich der Konkurrenz am Meisten?
> 
> ...


Top, genau das ist es und genau das hat Apple gemacht und das einige Gerichte nicht in der Lage sind das zu erkennen läßt nur zwei schwerwiegende Rückschlüsse zu.:

1.) Befangenheit oder
2.) mangelndes, bzw. nicht vorhandes Sachwissen, welche Vorraussetzung sein sollte, so etwas beurteilen zu können.

MfG


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2011)

Research, mir geht es nicht um die Kosten, das ist durchaus wichtig.
Aber hier werden doch Ressourcen ohne Ende verschwendet.

Jeder redet von Umweltschutz, aber keiner machts.
Firmen schmuecken sich mit Umweltsiegel, kassieren dann noch Subventionen (ich weis nicht ob das im Fall Apple und deren Konkurrenten auch so ist) und dann liest man so einen Mist.

Ich als Normalbuerger werde gegaengelt wos nur geht im Namen der Umwelt, aber die duerfen alles?
Und nein ich bin kein militanter Umweltschuetzer oder Oekofreak.

Eigentlich sollte Apple erstmal verklagt werden, wegen diverser Umweltvergehen


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

@ Verminaard

Und wie soll Samsung jetzt die "Handy-Berge und Seen" abbauen (Milchseen und Butterberge)?

Die Geräte sind zehn tausendfach gebaut, von Ersatzteilen und Bauteilen möchte ich gar nicht reden. 
Genauso ist davon auszugehen das es Verträge gibt in denen Samsung zusichert eine bestimmte Menge an Materialien/Teilen abzunehmen.Das liegt jetzt alles brach.
Und das in Zeiten wo Seltene Erden zu 97% aus China kommen....


----------



## einblumentopf (14. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:


> 1.) Befangenheit oder
> 2.) mangelndes, bzw. nicht vorhandes Sachwissen, welche Vorraussetzung sein sollte, so etwas beurteilen zu können.
> 
> MfG


 
3.) am wahrscheinlichsten: es existiert ein bis heute gültiges Geschmacksmuster welches so lange es gilt Samsung nun mal verletzt. 

Ergo sind die Gerichtsentscheidungen ansolut nachvollziehbar und berechtigt. Wie ich weiter vorn schon schrieb: Jedes andere Urteil hätte mich sehr gewundert.


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

Hmm, sagt der East German....

Erinnere mich an Robotron, die haben IBM´s nach gebaut. Für den 10 Fachen Preis.

Erkennt jemand Zusammenhänge?


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> 3.) am wahrscheinlichsten: es existiert ein bis heute gültiges Geschmacksmuster welches so lange es gilt Samsung nun mal verletzt.
> 
> Ergo sind die Gerichtsentscheidungen ansolut nachvollziehbar und berechtigt. Wie ich weiter vorn schon schrieb: Jedes andere Urteil hätte mich sehr gewundert.


Nix da. Die Niederlande hat das Geschmacksmuster auch für trivial und nicht gültig erklärt, weil es eben nicht innovatives Design schützt sondern grundsätzlich, technisch bedingte Designelemente.

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (14. Oktober 2011)

Weil das also ein Richter so gesehen hat sind alle anderen Richter auf der Welt natürlich befangen oder bestochen...


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Weil das also ein Richter so gesehen hat sind alle anderen Richter auf der Welt natürlich befangen oder bestochen...


Zumindestens deckt sich das Urteil mit der Meinung von "Fachleuten".

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (14. Oktober 2011)

Selbst unter "Fachleuten" ist das umstritten. Wie gesagt letztendlich läuft es darauf hinaus ob man das Geschmacksmuster anerkennt. Tut man dies (was die Mehrheit der Gerichte nun mal tut) sind die daraus folgenden Urteile quasi vorprogrammiert - das hat nichts mit Bestechung oder Inkompetenz zu tun - zumal es auch außerhalb des Geschmacksmusters mehr als deutliche Kopien seitens Samsungs gibt.


----------



## DaStash (14. Oktober 2011)

einblumentopf schrieb:


> Selbst unter "Fachleuten" ist das umstritten. Wie gesagt letztendlich läuft es darauf hinaus ob man das Geschmacksmuster anerkennt. Tut man dies (was die Mehrheit der Gerichte nun mal tut) sind die daraus folgenden Urteile quasi vorprogrammiert - das hat nichts mit Bestechung oder Inkompetenz zu tun - zumal es auch außerhalb des Geschmacksmusters mehr als deutliche Kopien seitens Samsungs gibt.


Wenn es so wie du es ja selber sagst so umstritten ist, dann hätte man dem Ansinnen aber von Apple nicht nachgeben sollen denn so wird direkt in den Markt eingegriffen und das zu Unrecht.

MfG


----------



## einblumentopf (14. Oktober 2011)

Warum sollte man das? Es ist nun mal gängige Praxis im Patentrecht im Zweifel eher für die eingereichten Parente und deren Inhaber zu entscheiden. Gerade hier wäre es für Samsung ja ein leichtes ein Design zu entwerfen das dem der Appleprodukte die sie zum Vorbild haben nicht aus 2m zum verwechseln ähnlich sieht - erst recht wenn man sieht wie schnell die das 10.1 anpassen konnten. Andere Mitbewerber schaffen es ja auch. Das wissen auch die Gerichte weshalb sie auh eher geneigt sind das von Apple 2004 bereits formulierte Design anzuerkennen.


----------



## Research (14. Oktober 2011)

Manche "Geschmacksmuster" sind aber zu "Weit und Frei" definiert worden.
Sie decken alles ab und blockieren die Märkte.
Solche Patente sollten nie erlaubt werden.

Das Patentsystem ist krank.

Schon gesehen:
Wheel patented in Australia - 03 July 2001 - New Scientist

Man Receives Patent to Build 'the Ultimate Snowman'

Mindestens genauso sinnvoll wie die Apple Patente (Geschmacksmuster).


----------



## Someguy123 (14. Oktober 2011)

euMelBeumel schrieb:


> @TE: Samsung ist übrigens südkoreanisch, nicht japanisch


 
Geändert


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

Quanta muß jetzt auch an Microsoft zahlen.
Quelle:14.10.11 - Auch Quanta zahlt an Microsoft | c't


----------



## McClaine (14. Oktober 2011)

PixelSign schrieb:


> ich kann bloß nach meiner persönlichen erfahrung gehen. ich hab schon so viele produkte von apple verwendet und bis heute hatte ich noch keine probleme, weder mit der software noch der hardware. anders bei samsung (zumindestens was smartphones angeht). schonmal probiert ein galaxy s mit kies (1) zu verbinden  ? das sah eine ganze weile ziemlich schlecht aus das smartphone mit dem pc zu syncen bzw. das es überhaupt erkannt wird. im grunde genommen musste ich das ding durch rooten und diverser mods selbst erst richtig lauffähig machen (war bisschen blöd wenn man einen anruf nicht annehmen konnte weil die telefon-app wieder mal abgestürzt ist). und selbst jetzt bin ich noch unzufrieden mit der performance vieler programme. daher die logische entscheidung -> zurück zum apfel



Ich sags mal so: bei mir machte Kies noch nie Probleme. Sicherlich gibt es nichts, das perfekt und ohne Fehler läuft, aber der größte Fehler sitzt meisten immer vorm PC / dem Gerät 



einblumentopf schrieb:


> 3.) am wahrscheinlichsten: es existiert ein bis heute gültiges Geschmacksmuster welches so lange es gilt Samsung nun mal verletzt.
> 
> Ergo sind die Gerichtsentscheidungen ansolut nachvollziehbar und berechtigt. Wie ich weiter vorn schon schrieb: Jedes andere Urteil hätte mich sehr gewundert.



Aha, trotzdem sind die Urteile nichts als Blödsinn denn es wurde per "Blödsinn"-Geschmacksmuster erreicht und um der Konkurenz zu schaden...

Ach und zum Thema Kopieren: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...rbot-des-apple-smartphones-3.html#post3500039 
Wer da eine drastische Ähnlichkeit, gar ne Kopie erkennt, ist mMn blind oder bl*d :p



Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Quanta muß jetzt auch an Microsoft zahlen.
> Quelle:14.10.11 - Auch Quanta zahlt an Microsoft | c't



Ja dann sieht man doch gut das man sich auch anders einigen kann. Aber wie bereits bekannt ist hat ja Apple Angst um den Thron und nutzt jetzt anscheinend auch die "unfairsten Mittel" um am Ball zu bleiben.
Da reisst auch ihr tolles Sprachprogamm aufn iOs5 nix mehr raus, ist auch nur von Google und diversen anderen Firmen abgekupfert worden, sowas (nicht im dem Umfang) gibts schliesslich schon lange, aber Apple macht mal wieder nen Hype darum. 
Wenigstens ist diese Firma berechenbar...ahah


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

DaStash schrieb:
			
		

> Zumindestens deckt sich das Urteil mit der Meinung von "Fachleuten".
> 
> MfG


Hoffentlich meinst du nicht die User hier. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das hier verlinkt war, aber Jobs hat Samsung früh genug gebeten, das Design zu ändern, also ist das keine plötzliche Aktion. 

Dass sie keinen anderen verklagen, sollte auch logisch sein, denn dafür besteht auch kein Grund und es würde nur unnötig Geld kosten. 

@McLain
Ähm, "Das ist Blödsinn" ist eigentlich kein Argument. Du siehst das vielleicht so, weil du dich benachteiligt fühlst, jetzt auf die Produktwahl bezogen, aber Apple nutzt nur geltendes Recht. So gut es halt geht. 

Ach ja, nicht vergessen:
Ohne Apple gäbe es kein Android.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meinst du nicht die User hier.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das hier verlinkt war, aber Jobs hat Samsung früh genug gebeten, das Design zu ändern, also ist das keine plötzliche Aktion.
> 
> ...



und ohne Microsoft gäbe es kein Apple  Apples Manieren sind unter aller Sau, und sie werden schon noch früh genug sehen, was diese Erbsenzählerei für Folgen hat


----------



## Darkfleet85 (14. Oktober 2011)

Finde es Schade das alle gleich "Apple" verfluchen, die haben nicht nur 3 Mitarbeiter, die Designer und die Ingenieure sind gut, sowie die Produkte von hoher Qualität sind. Finde manche Reaktionen übertrieben. So ist das nun mal in der heutigen Zeit. Von heissem Käse werfen wird man nicht reich. Durch solche Strategien welche mehr Umsatz bringen, kann auch wieder mehr für neue Hardware, sei es Iphones etc. investiert werden. 

Ausserdem geht niemand für einen guten Ruf arbeiten, sonder für Geld, wie hier jeder andere auch.

Das die Amis, wenns um Patente oder Rechte geht einen an der Rübe haben ist ja sowieso nichts neues.


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. Oktober 2011)

Someguy123 schrieb:


> Nach dem viel diskutierten Patentstreit hierzulande, der schließlich mit der Niederlage des südkoreanischen Elektronikkonzerns endete, hat der kalifornische iPad-Hersteller Apple nun auch in Australien ein Verkaufsverbot gegen das "Galaxy Tab 10.1" durchgeboxt.
> 
> Als Grund nannte ein Apple-Anwalt, "Samsung wolle iPad-Kunden zum Wechsel auf Android verführen". iPad2-Verkaufszahlen seien nach Einführung des GT10.1 bereits stark gesunken.
> 
> ...


 
OMG! Ehrlich? Die wollen tatsächlich nach den marktwirtschaftlichen Prinzipien handeln um Kunden zu gewinnen? Kann doch nicht wahr sein! Und dann auch noch das gotterwählte Volk der Appleianer bekehren wollen. 

Apple ist auch so eine Firma, die sich im Faschismus oder Kommunismus puddel wohl fühlen würden, solange sie diejenigen sind die exklusiv fürs ganze Volk produzieren. Kann das sein?


----------



## Dennisth (14. Oktober 2011)

McClaine schrieb:


> Aha, trotzdem sind die Urteile nichts als Blödsinn denn es wurde per "Blödsinn"-Geschmacksmuster erreicht und um der Konkurenz zu schaden...
> 
> Ach und zum Thema Kopieren:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...rbot-des-apple-smartphones-3.html#post3500039
> Wer da eine drastische Ähnlichkeit, gar ne Kopie erkennt, ist mMn blind oder bl*d :p



Hallo,

wo du gerade das verlinkt hast:
Die Beiden Bilder sind falsch. Das Galaxy Tab wird nicht im Hochformat genutzt sondern im Querformat. Dies sieht man an dem Samsung-Logo und dem Aufbau der Rückseite (Kameraposition).


@Topic:

Tja und hier sieht man mal wieder was für ein "Fachwissen" die meisten Richter besitzen. Ich mein ok, beide Geräte haben eine Hochglanz-Optik und haben runde ecken. Aber es sollte JEDEM der einen IQ höher der Raumtemperatur hat, spätestens beim einschalten auffallen, dass es 2 unterschiedliche Geräte sind....

Vielleicht würde es auch erklären, warum so viele Jura studieren? Scheint wohl ein sehr sehr einfacher Studiengang zu sein  Prüfungen ala: Was ist besser Apple oder <insert random company? Richtige Antwort: Apple = Note 1 + Master-Abschluss.

Tja wir (Kunden) sind am ende die leittragenden. Ich hoffe das am Ende Samsung recht bekommt und Apple Schadenersatz in Milliardenhöhen zahlen muss.


----------



## mathal84 (14. Oktober 2011)

tja, auch so kann man es machen. aber ganz ernsthaft, so wie die neuen Teile von Samsung aussehen kann ich es auch verstehen, Verwechlungsgefahr besteht. und wenn Samsung die Chance hätte würden Sie es genauso machen... 



Westfale_09 schrieb:


> Gut das die bald Pleite gehen. (laut Experten)
> Da jetzt auch der Gründer, Denker und Lenker viel zu früh gestorben ist, glaub ich, dass Apple bald den Bach runter geht und das die letzten Seile sind an die sie sich klammern wollen.


 
allein schon dass das iphone4s nicht der erwartete Sprung ist aber dennoch alle Vorbestellungsrekorde mal wieder gebrochen sind muss eigentlich eines sagen: Der KULT bleibt erstmal, da hilft auch kein lala-iphone... 

Kult, Religion, whatever. so schnell gehen die nicht Pleite, dass es ihm nicht gut ging und er die letzten Monate mehr mit seinem Zustand als mit Apple zu tun hat zeigt: es gibt ein Apple nach Jobs, der "Schwung" wurde mit dem 4s getestet, das 5er sollte aber ein größerer Sprung sein. Oder das Ipad 3

und ich bin kein Apple-Jünger, ich liebe mein Android, finde mein Ipad1 mehr als praktisch und das wars auch schon....


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> und ohne Microsoft gäbe es kein Apple  Apples Manieren sind unter aller Sau, und sie werden schon noch früh genug sehen, was diese Erbsenzählerei für Folgen hat


Jobs hat Samsung gebeten, das Design zu ändern, aber die wollten ja nicht und deswegen wurden sie verklagt. 

Ich finde es schön, dass hier so viele besser über geltendes Recht informiert sind als Leute, die den Beruf gelernt haben. 

Apple hat sich nunmal das Geschmacksmuster patentieren lassen und Samsung hat wissentlich dagegen verstoßen. 
Wenn es euer Produkt wäre, würdet ihr auch klagen, also bitte etwas mit den Aussagen zurück halten. 
Apple hat kein Interesse daran, der Alleinversorger im Kommunismus zu sein, da sie dabei nicht wirklich was verdienen würden und faschistische Denkweise zu unterstellen ist ein Witz, da die Entscheidungen von Apple rein auf Kapitalismus basieren.


----------



## Hänschen (14. Oktober 2011)

Jeder kann ein besseres Tablet als das ipad machen und es billiger verkaufen, also mit weniger Gewinn.

Dadurch würde man Apple schwer schaden.

Und genau das macht Samsung doch gerade oder.

Vielleicht schadet das dem Wert guter Hardware, kann ja sein ^^.


----------



## Dynamitarde (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Jobs hat Samsung gebeten, das Design zu ändern, aber die wollten ja nicht und deswegen wurden sie verklagt.
> 
> Ich finde es schön, dass hier so viele besser über geltendes Recht informiert sind als Leute, die den Beruf gelernt haben.
> 
> ...


Apple will nichts weiteres als sein Modeprodukt schützen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Das will jeder.


----------



## Bockisch (14. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:
			
		

> Smartphone Riots voraus? Samsung crasht australische iPhone-4S-Party - Engadget German
> 
> so eine geile Aktion von Samsung



Die gehören alle in den Knast gesteckt


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:


> Die gehören alle in den Knast gesteckt


 
Aber warum da aufhören? Warum nicht gleich in ein von Apple Managern geleitetes Umerziehungscamp? 
Was fällt denen schließlich ein, das Andenken des großen Steve Jobs zu beschmutzen? Den Erfinder und Erbauer alles gutem auf dieser Erde. Einst ein fleischgewordener Gott, starb er für unsere Sünden.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

Bockisch schrieb:


> Die gehören alle in den Knast gesteckt


 
genau! weil...ja warum eigentlich?


----------



## blackout24 (14. Oktober 2011)

pibels94 schrieb:


> genau! weil...ja warum eigentlich?



Weil Apple unser Erlöser ist!!!! Sag bloss du betest nicht das "iPhone Unser" mit der Cupertion App 5x am Tag Richtung Applefirmenzentrale! UNGLÄUBIGER!!! Jobs Ackbar!


----------



## McClaine (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Hoffentlich meinst du nicht die User hier.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht mehr, wo das hier verlinkt war, aber Jobs hat Samsung früh genug gebeten, das Design zu ändern, also ist das keine plötzliche Aktion.
> 
> ...



Klar ist Blödsinn kein Argument und sicher nutzen Sie ihr "Recht". Die Patente sind ihr Eigentum und was Apple damit macht ist ihnen überlassen. Dennoch: Andere zahlen Gebühren, Apple geht auf den schärfsten Konkurenten aus "Angst" los und dass mit Verkaufsverboten NACH dem Release. Aber wie oft sollen wir das denn noch schreiben!? Egal, für dich immer mein Kumpel 




Dennisth schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wo du gerade das verlinkt hast:
> Die Beiden Bilder sind falsch. Das Galaxy Tab wird nicht im Hochformat genutzt sondern im Querformat. Dies sieht man an dem Samsung-Logo und dem Aufbau der Rückseite (Kameraposition).
> ...



Was ist daran falsch? Die Position, ja, aber selbst wenn, dann untermauern die Bilder sogar noch mehr das Ergebnis, und zwar das sich beide Geräte (wie in dem Gericht entschieden) überhaupt nicht so stark ähneln wie manche hier uns weiß machen wollen. 

Ansonsten  für deinen tollen Beitrag


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Dann stell dich mal mit nem iPad und nem gTab auf die Strasse und frage die Leute, was jetzt welches ist. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass 9/10 es nicht wissen, wenn sie nur die Vorderseite im ausgeschalteten Zustand sehen.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann stell dich mal mit nem iPad und nem gTab auf die Strasse und frage die Leute, was jetzt welches ist.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass 9/10 es nicht wissen, wenn sie nur die Vorderseite im ausgeschalteten Zustand sehen.


 
Weil den Leuten doch von ueberallher die Appleprodukte eingehaemmert werden.

Ich bin mir auch sicher, das 6/10 Leute saemtliche Tablets nicht unterscheiden koennen und wahrscheinlich zu fast allem, was so aehnlich wie ein iPad aussieht, also nur ein recht flaches Ding, ohne Tastatur aber mit nem Screen, welcher fast so groß wie das Geraet selbst ist, iPad sagen.

Klar hat Apple die Tablet fuer die Massen Saloonfaehig gemacht und massiv Werbung betrieben.
Aber das automatisch andere Hersteller das ausnutzen wollen und mit auf diesen Zug springen, muss denen genauso bewusst gewesen sein.
So funktioniert nun mal das System seit langem.
Wenn Apple wirklich etwas an dem Design gelegen waere, haetten sie es von Anfang an patentieren lassen muessen, und wirklich gleich jeden ausschalten sollen, der nur ansatzweise deren Dinger kopiert.

Aber kurz vor Verkaufsstart etwas zu erwirken ist bewusste Schaedigung eines Konkurrenten, und jeder der halbwegs an freier Marktwirtschaft glaubt, muss eigentlich so ein Verhalten aufs uebelste verurteilen.

Ich kenne diese ganzen Ablaeufe nicht, wie was wann genau wo passiert ist.
Ich weis auch nicht, wann Samsung aufgefordert wurde, das Design zu aendern. Aber da haette man im Vorfeld schon heftiger reagieren muessen.
Wie ich schon vorher mal geschrieben hatte: was passiert nun mit den ganzen gebauten Galaxy Dingern?

Eigentlich muessten beide Seiten, Samsung und Apple maechtig eine aufn Deckel bekommen, fuer so eine Vorgehensweise.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Eigentlich muessten beide Seiten, Samsung und Apple maechtig eine aufn Deckel bekommen, fuer so eine Vorgehensweise.


Ok, da stimme ich dir noch irgendwie zu. 

Weshalb sich Apple das Design nicht patentieren lassen hat, weiss ich nicht, aber vielleicht liegt es daran, dass es vorher schon Tablets gab und jemand anderes das Patent hat.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Oktober 2011)

Der deutsche Anwalt von Samsung hat leider nicht DAS Argument in Deutschland gebracht: wissen sie wieviel Arbeitsplaetze dann gefaehrdet sind?

Ich hab fuer Apple durchaus Verstaendniss, das sie "ihr" Werk, was ja so auch nicht ganz stimmt, schuetzen wollen bzw. muessen, aber den Konkurrenten schaedigen wos geht ist ein anderer Schuh.
Vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, das ja Apple noch Teile von Samsung bezieht. 
Ohne Samsung kein iPad oder so xD


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Mittlerweile dürfte Apple wohl doch andere Zulieferer suchen. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

als Samsung MItarbeiter würde ich alle Teile, die an Apple gehen, manipulieren


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Oktober 2011)

Und mich würde es nicht wundern.


----------



## pibels94 (14. Oktober 2011)

nee warum auch?  logische Konsequenz


----------



## AMDFan2005 (14. Oktober 2011)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Dann stell dich mal mit nem iPad und nem gTab auf die Strasse und frage die Leute, was jetzt welches ist.
> Ich bin mir sicher, dass 9/10 es nicht wissen, wenn sie nur die Vorderseite im ausgeschalteten Zustand sehen.


 
90% der Bevölkerung erkennen auch nicht den Unterschied zwischen einem Fiat Panda und einer Mercedes A Klasse. 

Nur weil die Mehrheit dumm ist, muss man doch nun wirklich nicht alles vereinfachen oder gar Verbote erwirken, weil ein Produkt dem eigenen ähnlich sieht.

Und ja. Das waren gleich 2 Gründe in einem Satz, die Apple für mich hassenswert machen. 

1. Jeder Idiot will jetzt einen Computer bedienen können (was schlecht für einige Entwickler komplexerer Software ist. Die Reperaturdienstleister und Volkshochschullehrer freut es auch nicht gerade) 

2. Diese Klagen und die Antworten der Anwälte klingen fast so, als wolle Apple sich für ein vom Staat geschütztes Monopol halten (und wenn dem Ganzen nicht vorher der Wind aus den Segeln genommen wird, wird das wohl auch so kommen).


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich fordere: Warnungshinweise auf jeder Nicht Apple Tabletverpackung! (Nach EG Richtlinie)

Nonapple Tablets und Sie sterben früher.
Plagiate kann tödlich sein.
Uncoole Bedienkonzepte führt zur Verstopfung der Arterien und verursacht Herzinfarkte und Schlaganfälle.
Samsung verursacht tödlichen Lungenkrebs.
Nutzung des Galaxy Tabs in der Schwangerschaft schadet Ihrem Kind.
Schützen Sie Kinder – lassen Sie sie nicht Ihre Propaganda der Konkurrenz einatmen!
Ihr Arzt oder Apotheker kann Ihnen dabei helfen, das Tablet aufzugeben.
Android macht sehr schnell abhängig: Fangen Sie gar nicht erst an!
Wer das Konkurrenzprodukt aufgibt, verringert das Risiko tödlicher Herz- und Lungenerkrankungen.
Die Chemtrailstoffe im Gehäuse können zu einem langsamen und schmerzhaften Tod führen.
Hier finden Sie Hilfe, wenn Sie das Ketzerrische Tablet aufgeben möchten: apple . com / ipad
Android kann zu Durchblutungsstörungen führen und verursacht Impotenz.
Der Androidmarket lässt Ihre Haut altern.
Der Elektrosmog diese Tablets kann die Spermatozoen schädigen und schränkt die Fruchtbarkeit ein.
Dieses Tablet enthält Benzol, Nitrosamine, Formaldehyd und Blausäure.
Dieses Konkurrenzprodukt fügt Ihnen und den Menschen in Ihrer Umgebung erheblichen Schaden zu.

Das hilft bestimmt genauso gut wie die Warnhinweise auf Zigarettenschachteln!1!! Und wenn nicht, machen wir sie größer, wie die USK Logos!

/ironie


----------



## AeroX (15. Oktober 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:
			
		

> Android macht sehr schnell abhängig: Fangen Sie gar nicht erst an!


----------



## pibels94 (15. Oktober 2011)

Momo ich muss sagen, für die Uhrzeit war der Beitrag echt witzig


----------



## System_Crasher (15. Oktober 2011)

Momo der war gut

Aber langsam übertreib's Apple.


----------



## ASD_588 (16. Oktober 2011)

die benehmen sich wie 2 kleine kinder die sich um einen 100qm grosen sandkasten streiten.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Oktober 2011)

Also Minecraft spielen.
Sandkästen sind ja "total out".


----------



## Dynamitarde (17. Oktober 2011)

Und ein neuer Versuch seitens Samsung ein Verbot von iPhone 4S zu erwirken diesmal in Australien und Japan .
Quelle: 17.10.11 - Samsung will iPhone 4S in Australien und Japan stoppen | c't

@*DaStash* uubs


----------



## DaStash (17. Oktober 2011)

Ein Verbot zu verbieten? 

MfG


----------



## cuthbert (17. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin dafür, dass alle Tablets einfach verboten werden. 

1. sind das eh nur so pseudo-must-haves 
2. werden wir dann von weiteren Nachrichten über solche lächerlichen Streits verschont


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

cuthbert schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass alle Tablets einfach verboten werden.
> 
> 1. sind das eh nur so pseudo-must-haves
> 2. werden wir dann von weiteren Nachrichten über solche lächerlichen Streits verschont



solange es Apple gibt wird es lächerliche News geben  

Holt das Kartell Amt!


----------



## cuthbert (17. Oktober 2011)

Hab ja auch gesagt die Streits sind lächerlich, nicht die News 

Auch wenns böse ist, aber ich denke, ohne Steve Jobs wird es Apple in Zukunft eh schwerer haben. Keiner konnte Menschen so gut davon überzeugen, etwas kaufen zu müssen, was vorher niemand gebraucht hat.


----------



## pibels94 (17. Oktober 2011)

muss ich dir vollkommen zustimmen


----------

